# Zip Tieing the Chain to Anchor



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm sure that this might of been posted before, but I have not found nothing on this yet. It's about Zip tieing the chain to the Anchor ,so when you are ready to bring up the anchor it won't it hung up. I hope I'm right on say this, if not I know I will be corrected very quickly. Also, for those you might post a comment can you please provide pictures on how the chain is to be zip tied to the anchor, or provide a website that can better illustrate this. Thank you.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=making+a+break+away+anchor+rigging


There are a bunch of examples here............ also click on "Images".......


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f26/my-break-away-anchor-68248/


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Thx guys. I'll check it out.
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------

